# DHEA



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've just had my review after my first BFN a month ago. All went well and feeling excited to start another cycle in a few months. He suggested I take something called DHEA from Boots pharmacy but the Boots pharmacists have never heard of it. I just wondered if anyone knew if it had a more common name?  Tried to look in holland & Barrett but couldn't see anything. 
Thank you!


----------



## Marshmallowqueen (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello,

I am sure you would be able to buy it online from somewhere. Good luck!


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have to say I don't know about it but I dd find this link for you on holland and Barrett - hopefully someone see can give you advice but at least you know what it is 
http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/HealthNotes-Search?search=%2fassets%2fnutritional-supplement%2fdhea%2fuses

Best of luck on ur next cycle x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

It's quite hard to get hold of in the uk so I'm told

I got mine from a website called Biovea

Lilly x


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Brilliant, I'll look that up. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

No problem


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi   There is good evidence that DHEA will significantly improve egg quality, especially in older women. There is a lot of info in Mfmcmoo's thread about what vitamins & supplements to take for men & women in Supplements & Fertility Friendly Foods. Sorry I can't paste the link but am on mobile !
Good luck


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you so much!  I've found the link. Bedtime reading! Thanks again.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, if you're going to use dhea you want the micronised form as it is supposed to be more effective.

It does work in some women but for me it was a disaster. In 3 cycles on it i didn't get a single emby while the cycle before and after i got 2 eggs / 1 embryo each time. So it doesn't work for everyone.

If you are going to take it ideally you can get your dhea levels checked first to see if you are low/ borderline or at lest not high. After a couple of months on it you should get your testosterone checked as it can be elevated by dhea and that can damage egg quality.

You are supposed to take 75mg a day for 4 months for full effect.

I hope it helps you but i personally regret ever trying it.


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear it didn't work for you. It's so hard to know what to do isn't it. I only got 3 embryos on my last cycle so will definitely rethink taking it. Thanks for your help and good luck. Px


----------

